# My first Cyps



## SlipperFan (May 20, 2007)

I've seen so many beautifully photographed Cyps in their habitat that I couldn't post these without working on them a bit. Their natural setting isn't developed yet, and I have these enclosed in chicken wire because last fall some critter decided it needed a salad. So their "natural" backgrounds are ugly and didn't show off the flowers very well. Maybe I got carried away...

Cyp. pubescens






Cyp. parviflorum v. parviflorum


----------



## parvi_17 (May 21, 2007)

Those are beautiful Dot!


----------



## smartie2000 (May 21, 2007)

Beautiful cyps. I like the first photo


----------



## Heather (May 21, 2007)

Very pretty! Certainly is the season for Cyps!


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2007)

Thanx for posting.


----------



## Tom_in_PA (May 21, 2007)

very nice Dot :clap:


----------



## Grandma M (May 22, 2007)

All these Cyps are tempting. I wish I had a place to grow them.

Dot. Some day, when I go to Porters, may I have a tour of your gardens? Your photos of you gardens are always so beautiful.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 22, 2007)

Grandma M said:


> All these Cyps are tempting. I wish I had a place to grow them.
> 
> Dot. Some day, when I go to Porters, may I have a tour of your gardens? Your photos of you gardens are always so beautiful.


Anytime, Marilyn. Just let me know when you are coming -- I'm hardly ever at the greenhouse during the non-orchid show months.


----------



## John M (May 24, 2007)

WooHoo Dot! Those are gorgeous! You've photographed them so artistically too. I love it!


----------

